# TTOC Armrest Comp



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

How close are we to getting a winner for the compo? Im still trying to get my answers 100% before sending it in....what an interesting combination of just plain easy and just plain impossible!

Ive got about 3 im stuck on now...and possibly a few of the other 17 might be a bit dodgy too.

Question is, as there is no closing date, will it end up being the first one who mails the correct entry or will it be pulled out of a hat (etc) a few days before close of press so the winner can be included in the next absoluTTe?

Just wondering how long ive got before I have to mail in  Oooo I really really want an armrest too - might make up for the rest of the car falling to bits 

Steve


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

> Oooo I really really want an armrest too


Hands off - I want it ;D I spent ages, maybe about 2 hours in total during washing etc, trying to identify all the pictures. I even pestered Graham at the last Kneesworth meet, getting him to raise and lower his roof for some possibilities!

Its a brilliant competition and some great teaser photographs.

SBJ


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Erm - it's my fault there's no closing date as I forgot to put it in there. :-[

(You wouldn't believe it's the sort of thing I do every day would you? :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[)

Anyhow, nuTTs or Graeme will probably be able to give a better idea of timing. The way it will probably work in the future is tht one competition should be over before the next one (in issue two) starts. That way it will make it a lot easier for administration.


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Kell - shame on you 

Just wondered, after all didnt want to get it 100% right, beat SBJ to it only to find out he had been pulled out of the hat already 

Yeah I think its made a lot of TTOC'ers wash their cars more often!

Oh I wasnt knocking it, its a great compo open to everyone without any technical knowlage (thats me), id be happy with a keyring, just extatic with an armrest 

Im resisting buying one (arm rest), just ordered my TTOC badge and quattro clip thing to hold it on the grille......but Â£200 is Â£200 and not to be sniffed at, but if it came to a choice between some swissol and an arm rest, the swiss would have it im afraid! (idea for next compo Waxy Wiz)

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Steve
If you dont win anything  im and i will send you a keyring  but it will not be free  it will cost less than an arm rest,swissol  
davidg.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I have actually forgotten that competition :-/ and you guys have just reminded me! ;D 
Since I've got a couple of david's keyrings I am also aiming for the "big one"! ;D
That is if I can find the answers, which I do not seem to find 100%  ???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you haven't already seen it look here for details.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1059558754


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Kell,

I hope you don't mean its open to non members, yup you are right ive not checked the URL. I joined to win an armrest 

Steve


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I guess it's open to whomever has a copy of the magazine - which, theoretically, should only be members.


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Goo point kell, must not show it to my Celica owning friend, contraband magazine 

Anyway - good luck anyone who entered 

Steve


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> I guess it's open to whomever has a copy of the magazine - which, theoretically, should only be members.


mmm, maybe not, I've given quite a few out with application forms, but not had them back yet.

I think it should be for TTOC members only.


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

AbsoluTTe agreement 

Steve


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

SO I guess when I do get the answers coming in, I should cross reference them with you then?

I think we need to really think about the logistics of this next time.

ie, send an email with your full name, contact details and membership number on to....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

When the judging takes place we will check that the entrant with the most correct is a member of the TTOC... 

Deadline - I'd say 30th August - the winners name can then be published in absolUTTe #2 ;D

L


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> SO I guess when I do get the answers coming in, I should cross reference them with you then?
> 
> I think we need to really think about the logistics of this next time.
> 
> ie, send an email with your full name, contact details and membership number on to....


I guess we got a bit distracted (or was it tired?) at the last marathon of a committee meet


----------

